# Pointer brand coats - thoughts?



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Gentlemen, does anyone own and regularly wear a Pointer brand chore coat on the trad forum? I like the herringbone twill they have (and the 70s collar as well). They seem very robust and all made in the USA, in a whole bunch of fabrics.

Photo from google:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_if_XeEEAXGM/TM-C9GvUjiI/AAAAAAAAJ7Y/GCiG_mCfK3U/s1600/IMG_8443.JPG

https://test.pointerbrand.com/media/wysiwyg/pointer-brand-fall-2012-04.jpg (ignore the contrast pocket, regular jacket is all in one color).

A lot of photos seem to be from streetwear&denim type forums, and I haven't seen any photos with someone wearing it with something other than jeans. It looks like something inbetween a shirt jacket and a ultra casual sport coat. I work in a very, very casual workplace (west coast) and I typically wear an OCBD/linen shirts with khakis or jeans (gasp! don't worry, trad bretheren, I only wear wrangler 13mwz high rise) to work and I am contemplating buying this coat for spring/autumn wear. It is hard finding a *lightweight *jacket that is (a) unlined and buttoned (b) not made of polyester/microfiber, e.g. baracuta (b) not a linen sport coat (c) can work with the typical OCBD/khakis officewear and jeans.

I'd love to hear opinions and see photos if any of you own this item and wear it regularly.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been checking this website for a long time now. 
I really want to get the shawl collar denim coat but the price is a little too much for casual jacket.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

maximar, these coats used to cost $50 a couple years ago .. we should have bought them back then!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Pointer has jacked their prices up in the past few years (probably due to the SF workwear craze), but they're solid and built to last. That said, the chore coat is very common among hipsters and from the ones I've seen, not really business casual appropriate.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Tilton said:


> Pointer has jacked their prices up in the past few years (probably due to the SF workwear craze), but they're solid and built to last. That said, the chore coat is very common among hipsters and from the ones I've seen, not really business casual appropriate.


Ah, that was exactly what I was afraid of. While my company doesn't care at all as to what people wear to work, I do not want to project a streetwear image with how I dress. Thank you Tilton.

I'll continue my search for a lightweight jacket elsewhere. I think Polo is the best bet but I dislike that damn pony they put on everything.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Here here! Like many companies L.C. King, parent of Pointer, has tried to take their wonderful work clothing up-market. 

Are they nice jackets and jeans? yes, I love mine, but I purchased from them when they were still selling "work clothing" verses "curated artisanal" "Image clothing" made in special make-up "Lots." 

As much as I enjoyed living in Japan their taste for owning a caricature of what they believe Americana was, or might have been, sure does drive up the prices on clothing I have enjoyed for many years. Quoddy, Russell, and Raincourt are a few examples of manufactures for whom the Japanese market has driven their styles,......And they're prices.

For Pointer brand they came too close to triggering my gag reflex so I had to move on.

It was bound to happen.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

srivats said:


> maximar, these coats used to cost $50 a couple years ago .. we should have bought them back then!


What? What year was that? 
We have to grap our stash before the hipsters make their move.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ The thin lapel skinny jeans crown, and the Japanese, made their move so to speak and I'm sure L.C. King has just responded to their renewed demand. Now they market almost exclusively to them. Look at the web site and ask yourself if this is being marketed as sturdy, reasonably priced working man's clothing, or fashion statement clothing.

From the looks of the chore coats, it looks as though they're way too tight to be utilitarian. (useless to me)


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, only if you buy them that way. If you were to buy your actual size, it should be a normal workwear fit.

Sized for work:










Sized for Williamsburg:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ That top photo looks awesome, and I think that should be good for my workplace. The collar is very good looking to my eyes. I like the duck fabric, but I wear khakis to work most days and I feel the grey herringbone will be a better choice. Thoughts?

The bottom one is way too short and tight.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Top photo does look good. If you think the work wear style will not be incongruous with the typical dress at your workplace, I would get it and not worry about it ever again. I think the brown duck canvas looks pretty good with stone khakis whereas the grey might be a bit close in shade. But, I mostly wear stone so YMMV.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I love your descriptions,... Sized for work, sized for Williamsburg !


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Pointer Brand chore coat and barn coat, in the Fisher and Hickory stripes (I forget which is which). They are most definitely workwear and are...sloppier and less fitted than even the French work jackets you used to find in surplus stores for twenty bucks and that now sell for $150 on boutique websites. No substitute for a sportcoat but as a casual fall/spring jacket with chinos and an ocbd...sure.

It is workwear, though. For reference, I'm not skinny--5'11'' and around 195 lbs.--and a Pointer Brand medium is loose, verging on capacious around the middle. And in keeping with the relatively low price, the stitching is pretty crude. Sturdy but crude.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

If you're looking for a chore coat that is well-built, sized properly and meant to be used as true workwear (i.e., not designed for the hipster set), may I recommend Carhartt? The only drawback might be that it is blanket-lined, and the OP mentioned seeking one that is lightweight. Although Carhartt blanket-lined coats aren't overly heavy, IMO.

https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...0101&storeId=10051&productId=216512&langId=-1


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Gamma, you work/worked for Carhartt, right?

I have one kind of similar to the Carhartt one above, but it is unlined. I don't know if they still make it anymore, though. It was old, or at least in that worn-but-clean state when I bought it, and probably a XXL when I needed a M or L. I bought it at Goodwill back in high school to wear while working on an '86 Jeep Wrangler in my parents' barn - needed protection from dirt, oil, and the sparks from the reciprocating saw and welder! - and I have no clue how long ago it was made. Good stuff. The Jeep is long gone, but the coat is still hanging in the tack room and my pops still wears it to work on the tractor.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Gamma, you work/worked for Carhartt, right?
> 
> I have one kind of similar to the Carhartt one above, but it is unlined. I don't know if they still make it anymore, though. It was old, or at least in that worn-but-clean state when I bought it, and probably a XXL when I needed a M or L. I bought it at Goodwill back in high school to wear while working on an '86 Jeep Wrangler in my parents' barn - needed protection from dirt, oil, and the sparks from the reciprocating saw and welder! - and I have no clue how long ago it was made. Good stuff. The Jeep is long gone, but the coat is still hanging in the tack room and my pops still wears it to work on the tractor.


Yes, I worked for Carhartt several years ago in a marketing capacity. I enjoyed my experience there, and they make fine products. The company remains family-owned, and I must say the owner is very nice and quite down to earth.

Many people have stories similar to yours about the robustness of their workwear. When it gets very cold, I don't hesitate to put on my quilt-lined Carhartt coat. I have three others that I also use for yard work or other outside chores.

The company truly makes some serious workwear. One of its hallmarks is triple-stitched seams. There is no sloppiness or shoddy workmanship, even if not all its products are made in the USA.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Carhartt makes some incredible stuff, I've wanted one of their coats for a long time. I have many friends who own Carhartt gear and it is about as close to indestructible as you can get in a garment


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I ordered a coat in the Fisher stripe. Will update with my impressions after I get it. Hopefully, I got the right size. 

The carhartt winter coat posted above looks very nice. Might get it for next winter.

(Sent from my mobile, please pardon my spelling)


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I ordered two coats, in sizes small and medium. I'm ~5-9, 155lbs and the short is pretty short and too too tight, so it'll be going back. This coat is perfect for what I was looking for, and it is not too streetwear looking in my opinion. I did remove the pointer brand logo stiitched to the front pocket. I also like the collar a lot, but then I've always liked 70s collars 

It is not thick at all, and will not work as a winter coat unless you have some good layering underneath. The coat does look very nice in the brown duck fabric, and will pair well with khakis of any shade. I feel that it is somewhat expensive for what essentially is a shirt jacket, but ah well.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Where is the pic? Lets see Bogart on a pointer!


----------

